# How much do you think he got paid for this photo?



## larry909 (Sep 14, 2017)

The USPS used his photo for the Nebraska stamp.

Postal Service introduces Nebraska statehood 'forever' stamp


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

I'm guessing either nothing or $1.00.


----------



## larry909 (Sep 14, 2017)

Really? So it's just for Prestige and exposure?


----------



## tecboy (Sep 14, 2017)

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 14, 2017)

larry909 said:


> Really? So it's just for Prestige and exposure?


That would be my guess, but it is only a guess.


----------



## Destin (Sep 14, 2017)

I'd guess nothing. Large organizations like that are good at holding photo contests and having the winner get the "prize" of their photo being published - for free. 

The reason I've stopped entering most local photo contests is that they're really just bait for an organization to get free use of photos.


----------



## larry909 (Sep 15, 2017)

Well to have your photo on a stamp is a pretty big deal


----------



## Matt Friedman (Sep 15, 2017)

In most cases, federal government policy is to pay _something_ for reproduction rights of content like a photo (unless it's in public domain, of course). So probably $1. Of course, since this license is certainly non-exclusive, he can now may big bank selling large prints, phone covers, tote bags, etc.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 15, 2017)

Matt Friedman said:


> In most cases, federal government policy is to pay _something_ for reproduction rights of content like a photo (unless it's in public domain, of course). So probably $1. Of course, since this license is certainly non-exclusive, he can now may big bank selling large prints, phone covers, tote bags, etc.



Or, he got paid mookoo bucks for an exclusive license.  Maybe the USPS themselves demanded an exclusive license.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 15, 2017)

larry909 said:


> Well to have your photo on a stamp is a pretty big deal



Well it's your lucky day, for just over $22/sheet of 20 you can can get your own personal photo on a legal first class stamp. Create Custom Stamps & Mail | USPS Save even more when you order more than one sheet!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 15, 2017)

Look up the Terms etc. for the contest and see if there was any prize, or if entering means entrants agreed to worldwide, non exclusive, blah blah blah use by the website/company.


----------

